# New Game II: Rich Parsons Sightings



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2006)

As Rich's fame grows far and wide, his visage is bound to crop up in various places.

Grab your Photoshp and filters and start posting your Rich Parsons Sightings!

As for me, I found this book in my attic and discovered this tag on a wall in, it appears, Israel somewhere.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 22, 2006)

This is gonna be VERY interesting!:ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2006)

So, at lunch today...


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh, I found something that looks just like him... I believe I took a picture of it.  Let me see if I can find that and get back with you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Apr 22, 2006)

I saw Rich Parsons drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's. 

And his hair was perfect.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2006)

I'd like to meet his tailor


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2006)

In fact, here's a tailored scene!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 22, 2006)

Hilarious!  I suck at photoshop!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 22, 2006)

sorry...screwed this up.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh crud!  Since it requires inserting attachment (pics) I have to be a Supporting Member to play this game, don't I?


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 22, 2006)

Dude...this game is awesome! lol


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 22, 2006)

This is so funny! I'm glad Rich is such a great sport. Egg, I love your pictures... :asian:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 22, 2006)

I had a pretty good one.  But then realized I can't attach it.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 22, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Oh, I found something that looks just like him... I believe I took a picture of it. Let me see if I can find that and get back with you.
> 
> - Ceicei



Finally found my picture....  I had to ask my hubby for the camera of the family outing to the restaurant we went.... and checked all our pics.  Lo and behold, I did indeed find his face.... LOOK!

- Ceicei


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 23, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Oh crud! Since it requires inserting attachment (pics) I have to be a Supporting Member to play this game, don't I?


Yes.  
There's a workaround though - email it to me and I'll put it up for you.   You do, however, need to seriously contemplate getting a membership....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> As Rich's fame grows far and wide, his visage is bound to crop up in various places.
> 
> Grab your Photoshp and filters and start posting your Rich Parsons Sightings!
> 
> As for me, I found this book in my attic and discovered this tag on a wall in, it appears, Israel somewhere.





I really liked the wall one  :lol:


This is great. I laugh so hard at you guys finding things I have said and places I have been.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Finally found my picture.... I had to ask my hubby for the camera of the family outing to the restaurant we went.... and checked all our pics. Lo and behold, I did indeed find his face.... LOOK!
> 
> - Ceicei


 
A Mystical Visage!  w00t!



			
				Rich Pasrons said:
			
		

> This is great. I laugh so hard at you guys finding things Ihave said and places I have been.


A Blessing!  A Blessing from The Master!



			
				Life Of Brian said:
			
		

> ARTHUR and HARRY: Speak to us, Master! Speak to us!
> 
> RICH PARSONS: Go away!
> 
> ...


----------



## Henderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Finally found my picture.... I had to ask my hubby for the camera of the family outing to the restaurant we went.... and checked all our pics. Lo and behold, I did indeed find his face.... LOOK!
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Hey C!

That's goota be worth at least $10K on e-bay!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Hey C!
> 
> That's goota be worth at least $10K on e-bay!!



 Of course a portion should go to charity.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Of course a portion should go to charity.


 
Would that be the RPPS?  
_Rich Parsons Preservation Society_


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Would that be the RPPS?
> _Rich Parsons Preservation Society_



Does not have to be. 

I was thinking Cancer Research or something for kids. 

Good Causes.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd say the Society is doing a fine job.  In this undated photo, he seems remarkably well-preserved.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 23, 2006)

I gotta cough up the $15.  I'm missing the fun.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'd say the Society is doing a fine job.  In this undated photo, he seems remarkably well-preserved.




I have no idea what you speak of.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you speak of.


 
Why, The Rich Parsons Preservation Society, as mentioned in the above post by Henderson.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Why, The Rich Parsons Preservation Society, as mentioned in the above post by Henderson.




Shhhh Those of Lenin may get jealous.


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 24, 2006)

Those are funny!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 24, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I gotta cough up the $15. I'm missing the fun.


 
Man, we would love to have you in the Premium Club - it's where the fun is. artyon: 


I just sighted Rich Parsons at the _Hometown Buffet_ this afternoon - but I wasn't quick enough with the camera.


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

you know, now that you mention it, I'm almost positive I saw him last night...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Yay!  A new player!

Well done, Sam.  Good eye


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Mrs. Fowl has a thing for Rich!
Bwaaaawwwwk!


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Mrs. Fow has a thing for Rich!


 
Who doesn't?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Who doesn't?


 
I don't


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I don't


:lol2:


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

You don't count, you're a boy.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> You don't count, you're a boy.


 
I haven't been a boy for 27 years, my young paduan.


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 24, 2006)

OK, I mean I'm as interested in *Rich P*'s insightful posts on here as anyone but things are starting to get seriously out of hand - it's just too much that I go spending a fistful of my hard-earned on a bunch of Jack Nicholson DVDs from this guy off ebay and get _*this*_... Something's telling me my this ebay trader isn't running an entirely kosher business...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Well done!  Well done indeed!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2006)

Hillarious!  However you guys have way to much
time on your hands.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

our studios/kwans/dojos and what have you arent open this early in the morning


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Well done! Well done indeed!


Oh thank goodness - you mean I'm _not_ paranoid? You're assuring me the visions _aren't_ coming back, right? 'Cause after those I got my camera pointed at the TV and... Well... Tell me the visions aren't coming back!

President George W. Bush, Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice and National Security Council Advisor Steve Hadley... wait a minute, that ain't... 

Nurse! ...NURSE!! I need a stronger dose!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

I felt the exact same way last night watching a movie


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

rofl...I slay me


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 24, 2006)

Where's Rich?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

all-fricking right! (not bypassing the filter.  really meant that word)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> you know, now that you mention it, I'm almost positive I saw him last night...




I told you I had legs. :ultracool  :fanboy:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Mrs. Fowl has a thing for Rich!
> Bwaaaawwwwk!




:lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I haven't been a boy for 27 years, my young paduan.



This is so out there it is funny


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> OK, I mean I'm as interested in *Rich P*'s insightful posts on here as anyone but things are starting to get seriously out of hand - it's just too much that I go spending a fistful of my hard-earned on a bunch of Jack Nicholson DVDs from this guy off ebay and get _*this*_... Something's telling me my this ebay trader isn't running an entirely kosher business...




Shhhh, I was Jack's Understudy those were never supposed to make it to the public. :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Oh thank goodness - you mean I'm _not_ paranoid? You're assuring me the visions _aren't_ coming back, right? 'Cause after those I got my camera pointed at the TV and... Well... Tell me the visions aren't coming back!
> 
> President George W. Bush, Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice and National Security Council Advisor Steve Hadley... wait a minute, that ain't...
> 
> Nurse! ...NURSE!! I need a stronger dose!



Even the President understands my talents, With me around he knows people will be laughing at me and not him. 

This is great.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I felt the exact same way last night watching a movie




Well you never know when one might run into a Vorpal Bunny


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> rofl...I slay me




Bob stole my picture I knew it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Where's Rich?




HEY! I never got the royalties for this one! I need to speak to someone about this. :roflmao:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

If one does a search on Richard Parsons on the net you find the CEO of AOL is Richard Parsons.

A few years ago a friend (* A co-op student of mine who is now full time *), took an online article and inserted my picture from the oprg chart into it.  I still have it today. 

You guys and gals are all funny.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

Mwuhahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahahha (* Cough cough *)

I have stolen them all. I now have these to give out to people on the internet who ask for a picture of me. :lol:

Or even to be used on myspace.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> If one does a search on Richard Parsons on the net you find the CEO of AOL is Richard Parsons.
> 
> A few years ago a friend (* A co-op student of mine who is now full time *), took an online article and inserted my picture from the oprg chart into it. I still have it today.
> 
> You guys and gals are all funny.


 
I did a yahoo on you and got this:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 24, 2006)

Egg, good find!  That internet pull is so "full" of this!

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I did a yahoo on you and got this:



Well I have uploaded a few to www.myspace.com/RichParsons


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been thinking about starting up there.  It seems I need to be registered to lookit yer pics.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about starting up there.  It seems I need to be registered to lookit yer pics.




That is a problem.  But it is free, and I have not been overly spammed by them, as far as I know.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah...but, I got this great 360 at yahoo.  I'd hate to start over again.  I'll look into it nonetheless.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh, a wise guy, eh?


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 25, 2006)

LMAO  Egg, you're a class act. I tip my hat to you!

...Wise yeah, but there's another, darker, supernatural side to the kid from Rich Mountain!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2006)

wooHOO!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2006)

Why we never went back...


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 25, 2006)

Remember this old carnival game....

What's next?  *Six Degrees of Rich Parsons? *


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 25, 2006)

That's it, enough of this, you leave me with no option - I'm tellin' the big man! Egg and Phooey, you guys are *so* dead now...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2006)

that's stupendous!


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 25, 2006)

Darwin had _his_ theories, you have _yours_ and I have _mine_: somewhere off the Yucatan Peninsula about 65 million years ago... Isn't it just possible that one highly evolved man and a coupla rattan sticks could have changed our history. Forever?


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 25, 2006)

Richinator!  That's awesome!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> LMAO  Egg, you're a class act. I tip my hat to you!
> 
> ...Wise yeah, but there's another, darker, supernatural side to the kid from Rich Mountain!




Dang it ! No one was supposed to know. 

BTW MY cats name is Tiana


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 26, 2006)

Much earlier in Rich's career...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't get this song out of my head now.....​

CHER: They say our love won't pay the rent
Before it's earned, our money's all been spent
RICH: I guess that's so, we don't have a pot
But at least I'm sure of all the things we got

RICH: Babe
BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe


I always thought you were taller, Rich. ​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

Another fine couple!  Rich and Anita Mui from the Thai release of Legend Of The Drunken Master


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

I was going through one of my mom's old nursing textbooks...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2006)

Rich has apparently done some CMA, as well!


----------

